# Who can make me a strap?



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I know there's at least a couple of people on here who make watch straps. I wondering would any of those people be able to make me a 14mm brown leather vintage look strap. Can't seem to find any that small online. Cheers


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

check this place, have from 12mm, 14.....

http://www.watch-band-center.com/shop2/index.php/user/watchstrap/suche/1/

i make straps, but not small and dress


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

vesire said:


> check this place, have from 12mm, 14.....
> 
> http://www.watch-band-center.com/shop2/index.php/user/watchstrap/suche/1/
> 
> i make straps, but not small and dress


 Thanks but they arent the right style










That's what Im after which is from that site but can't seem to find them anywhere in 14mm


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Try stevostraps.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

What about @Miterant think he's the guy that made one of mine a while back.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

wrenny1969 said:


> What about @Miterant think he's the guy that made one of mine a while back.


 +1 from me. Good chap.


----------

